# bio chemistry studies



## rishikesh.mahalingam (Jun 22, 2017)

I am planning to pursue my masters in biochemistry, ( i have completed my bachelor degree in Biomedical engineering in Anna university), what are the job opportunities after completing the studies and what will be that package that i receive if i join a company or pursue Ph.D? Is German language a necessity to pursue my studies, are there any part time job opportunities is cities like Berlin amd Muncih ,is that income from part time sufficient to meet out my expenses in that city?


----------

